# engine won't get out of idle



## tbenemann (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a 2 year old, seldom used, just returned from regular maintenance, ST224P. I have no problem starting and idling the engine. However, the engine never revs above idle and consequently dies after trying to throw a few feet of snow. Plenty of gas in the tank. Choke is in the run position. I appreciate the help!


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Throttle linkage might getting stuck or the govenor might need adjusting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

You should be able to see a small cable move when you adjust the throttle from idle to fast, right on the carburetor. See if you can tell if it’s binding up or at least jiggle the cable with your fingers to see if you can jiggle it loose. You should be able to manually rev the engine by the linkage attached to the carb and determine why the throttle control isn’t activating it.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

First post needs a hearty welcome....Hearty welcome from the Burg'.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF tbenemann

Did it run ok last year ? Has there been any reason the carb has been adjusted, removed or taken apart ?

Try Johnwick's suggestions.

.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

sounds like a clogged jett, idle jet clear but main jet and/or emulsion tube may have blocked holes not allowing it to get gas.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

When you raise the throttle, what happens? Does the engine sound different at all, or does it completely ignore the lever? 

It would seem a bit odd, but I'd start with ensuring the governor linkage is free to move easily. In addition to checking the throttle controls themselves. But if the governor linkage has frozen, or rusted in-place somehow, it could cause behavior like you're seeing.


----------

